# B.J. Penn vs Yair Rodriguez



## Buka (Jan 16, 2017)

You gotta' know when to hold em' and know when to fold em'.

Poor B.J. Penn. Never should have come back to today's UFC. This kid Rogriguez, only 24 years old, a Mexican fighter fighting out of Chicago now, free style fighter,Tae-Kwon-Do guy. This boy can kick. Not pretty kick, but _fight_ kick.

Heads up, featherweights, there's a new kicker in town. Going to be fun to watch.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm amazed BJ made it out if the first round. He took a *lot* of punishment.


----------



## marques (Jan 16, 2017)

One of them is clearly longer, younger, faster and smarter. Who put them together? Wasn't it so clear before the fight?
Anyway, what a (one-sided) shoW!


----------



## EddieCyrax (Jan 16, 2017)

Always liked BJ..... but the cage is a young man's domain...  at least at this level of competition.....I was sadly expecting what we saw....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 16, 2017)

Love BJ Penn.  Always have enjoyed watching him fight but the last few times not so much.  Time to retire and let the new young guns carry on in the cage!


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 17, 2017)

Excellent use of traditional martial arts technique. Even Joe Rogan was speechless and shocked that those techniques were effective.


----------



## KenpoBoxer (Jan 19, 2017)

I love bj penn but he has to quit, he still thinks he's got it but he can't compete he hasn't looked good in years. Even the Hughes fight was over quick so we don't actually know how his skills were at that fight.

He's obviously still a great martial artist but at this level he's done. He's still competitive great but he can still do grappling matches they're very popular now among former fighters and I don't think he's done pure grappling matches since before he started mma. 

He should just focus on that or running a gym.


----------

